# Fox Soccer Channel vs Fox Soccer Plus.



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

Would I have to subscribe to Fox Soccer Channel if I want to watch Barcelona in the UEFA Championship?. I subscribe to Fox Soccer Plus. Thanks.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

They're 2 separate channels, so you'll need the Sports Pack for FSC.


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

Thanks. I guess I have to watch in sd at Fox Deportes. Do they run the scores of the other games on the bottom line?


----------



## kikkenit2 (Oct 26, 2006)

yosoyellobo said:


> Thanks. I guess I have to watch in sd at Fox Deportes. Do they run the scores of the other games on the bottom line?


You pay for + but don't have fsc and gol in hd? Those 2 channels are 10 times better than + for soccer. For about the same price.


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

kikkenit2 said:


> You pay for + but don't have fsc and gol in hd? Those 2 channels are 10 times better than + for soccer. For about the same price.


I get FSP and only got 6 out of 8 UEFA matches today. With FSC would I have gotten all 8 UEFA matches?. I already get GOL.


----------



## kikkenit2 (Oct 26, 2006)

yosoyellobo said:


> I get FSP and only got 6 out of 8 UEFA matches today. With FSC would I have gotten all 8 UEFA matches?. I already get GOL.


Haven't had sports pack lately but last year at least 1 game was reserved for plus. Just checked and wow most games come with choice. sports pack adds 2 games and I assume the 8th game is reserved for plus. Usually a search will find a replay of that game on fsc later. Plus adds very little. No 1 programming package gets all the games. Revenue enhancer.


----------

